# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Impossible d'extraire des donnes de la base de donne

## nanmer

j'ai fait un rapport Crystal qui se link avec ODBC sur une base de donne Progress(OpenEdge).  J'ai fait le rapport avec Ajouter une commande, donc j'ai btit ma requte sql au complet.  Dans les conditions de mon rapport j'ai ajout ceci :    and shiphead.bolnum = {?Bolnum_No} et j'ai ajout cette information dans Ordre dans mes paramtres.  Lorsque j'excutes la rapport avec un seulement numro cela fonctionne.  Si j'entres plus qu'un numro de bolnum je reois le message impossible d'extraire des donnes de la base de donne.  Dans mes paramtres pour mon bolnum j'ai inscrit aussi, plusieurs valeurs.

Comment l'on fait pour viter d'avoir ce message d'erreur.  Que je puisses entrer plusieurs numros dans jamais avoir de message d'erreur.

Merci !

Nancy Mercier

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour
as tu essay avec shiphead.bolnum in  {?Bolnum_No}

----------


## nanmer

> Bonjour
> as tu essay avec shiphead.bolnum in  {?Bolnum_No}




Je viens de l'essayer et j'ai toujours le mme message.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 
Cr un nouveau rapport,  mets ta table dedans. Dans crystal tu crs un paramtre toto multivaleur,  tu utilise  le slectionneur expert pour crer ton filtre, tu verifies que cela fonctionne  puis tu vas dans rapport /voir requte sql pour regarder la syntzxd

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

le plus simple, tu enlves cette condition de ta requte SQL et tu recres cette condition dans crystal avec l'expert slection.

----------

